# Just got my Kindle -How can I delete Bezos letter so it doesn't clutter my page.



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't want to only show books, because I have other documents I want to see. How can I delete something? Can I transfer it to my SD card and then delete it on my computer?


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

If you click on the home or menu button (can't remember off hand) there should be a manage my files part, you can delete from there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Use the scroll wheel to bring up the Content Manager. Check the boxes of the things you want to delete, bring up the menu again, and choose "remove selected items."



















L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Stevene! Go to Intorductions/Welcome and introduce yourself to all the kindle family. Congrats!  

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTW, I just added this question and answer to the FAQ which can be found here.

Leslie


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Call me crazy:  I kept my welcome note
1. It lets me remember the oh so important date that I ordered my beloved Kindle.  
2. I sort of like the personalization...such drama.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  -  Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Call me crazy: I kept my welcome note
> 1. It let's me remember that so important date that I ordered my beloved Kindle.
> 2. I sort of like the personalization...such drama.


I still have mine. I even read it every now and then. I also still have the welcome email I got from the Kindle support team. Can you say packrat? 

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Call me crazy: I kept my welcome note
> 1. It lets me remember the oh so important date that I ordered my beloved Kindle.
> 2. I sort of like the personalization...such drama.


*Ok...you're crazy *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I still have mine. I even read it every now and then. I also still have the welcome email I got from the Kindle support team. Can you say packrat?
> 
> L


I still have the email, but I deleted the letter last night!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Easiest way: assassinate Jeff Bezos.  He's very lightly guarded.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL SJC & Leslie, I kept my welcome letter from Jeff also & read it every now & then!!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I still have the email.  Don't remember anything from Jeff and I have not deleted anything.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

TC you should have a welcome letter or thank you letter on your Kindle from Jeff.


----------

